# Frage: RivaTuner 2.22 + Windows 7 RC + Adminrechte



## Rupert (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo.

Ich nutze Windows 7 RC x64 für den Alltag mit einem Standard-Benutzerkonto und -Benutzersteuerung ohne Adminrechte.

Den RivaTuner musste man ja mit Adminrechten installieren.
Hat auch so weit funktioniert.

Nach dem ich die Lüftersteuerung im RivaTuner eingestellt habe, möchte ich ihn per Registry-Starteintrag automatisch mit Windows 7 starten lassen.
Das Problem ist nur, das er nun bei jedem Start im Standardbenutzerkonto  nach den Adminrechten und Eingabe des entsprechenden Adminkennwords schreit.
Das ja nichts mehr mit einem automatischen Start im Hintergrund zu tun.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, dem RivaTuner automatisch die Adminrechte zuzuweisen oder eine andere Lösung des Problems?

Danke.


----------



## jetztaber (21. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mal einige Zeilen zum Thema Rivatuner unter Vista automatisch starten verfasst. Da die Unterschiede zwischen Vista und Windows 7 nicht allzu groß sind, funktioniert das hier evtl. Du musst es halt mal ausprobieren:

erfolgreicher-autostart-unter-vista-trotz-aktivierter-uac.html


----------



## Rupert (22. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Ich werde am Wochenende mal ausprobieren ob ich es damit unter Windows 7 hin bekomme.
Dank deiner sehr ausführlichen Anleitung sollte es kein Problem werden. 

Grüße
Rupert


----------



## kbyte (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe ich kann diesen Thread hier für mein Anliegen nutzen, ich komm' nicht mehr weiter und verlier' langsam die Nerven.

Ich möchte ähnlich wie _Rupert_ unter Windows 7 x64 (final) auf meinem Standard-Benutzerkonto die Rivatuner.exe und den Rivatuner Statistics Server ohne UAC-Meldung autostarten. Ich habe es wie überall im Netz für Vista beschrieben und in allen(?) möglichen Variationen ausprobiert, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht. Entweder starten die Programme nicht oder die UAC-Meldung mit der Passwortabfrage für das Administratorenkonto erscheint.

Könnte mir BITTE jemand versuchen zu helfen!?


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2009)

wenn du auf die riva tuner exe rechtsklickst, kannst du im reiter kompatibilität einstellen, das es als administrator ausgeführt werden soll - vllt langt das ja schon. alternativ kannst du natürlich auch die benutzersteuerungs sicherheits dingsbum stufe auf die niedrigste setzen, dann nerven auch keine meldungen mehr.


----------



## kbyte (27. Oktober 2009)

Das mit der Ausführung per Rechtsklick bringt mir bei der Autostart-AUsführung afaik nichts und die Benutzerkontensteuerung möchte ich eigentlich nicht ausstellen, da diese ja sonst kein schlechtes Feature ist. 

Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich offen...


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2009)

jow, ich kenn diese meinung, aber was nutzt nen autostart von programmen, wenn man doch wieder selber alles zulassen muss. beim rivatuner sinds ja sogar 2 klicks -.- ätzend sowas.


----------



## kbyte (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja, es geht mir ja eben darum diese zwei Klicks (+ Passwort!) überflüssig zu machen indem die UAC-Meldung per Aufgabenplanung umgangen wird, wie es in den von mir erwähnten Tutorials erklärt wird, welche bei mir allerdings nicht funktionieren.

Also ich denke doch einfach mal, dass das möglich ist, weils ja eben unter Vista funktioniert hat. Da ja jetzt sicher einige Leute auch hier im Forum auf Win7 umgestiegen sind und Rivatuner sowie dessen Autostart-Funktion weiter nutzen wollen bzw. dies vlt. auch schon tun, dachte ich mir könnte mal jemand erklären was ich falsch mache.


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2009)

dann lausche ich mal mit, würde mich ja irgendwo auch intressiern ^^


----------



## kbyte (28. Oktober 2009)

Huiuiui,

ich kann mich ja vor Lösungsansätzen gar nicht retten... Hat denn niemand das gleiche Problem bzw. eine Idee was ich tun könnte um es so wie von mir gewünscht zu lösen?


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (30. November 2009)

Ich weiß das man zur Installation den Treibersignatur-Zwang ausschalten muss bei Seven mittels des Bootmenüs durch F8, dann klappte bei mir die Installation. Habe dann auch per UAC den Autostart Manuell konfiguriert. Aber sobald ich im Rivatuner in das Menü für die takteinstellungen rein will schmiert das programm ab.

Und ab da bin ich Ratlos. Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf eine neue Version, nur das dauert mir zu lang... Weiß wirklich niemand eine Lösung? 

Windows 7 x64 Ultimate Final


----------

